# Do you practice meditation, or anything like it?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

It has been recommended to me to try some kind of meditation, etc. for insomnia & stress relief ~
do any of you practice it? (or yoga, breathing exercises, guided relaxation; similar stuff?)
Is music part of this? I would really like to hear about it!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes I meditate everyday, I do Transcendental Meditation. It costs a bit of money to learn the technique (here in Canada was like $1,350) but it really works! I think what it costs is a small investment compared to the reward you'll get from it, its life changing.

Music and sound are both involved in the initial learning stage but it becomes just a mental technique. There is a lot of science out there documenting its benefits.

https://www.tm.org/research-on-meditation


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

laurie said:


> It has been recommended to me to try some kind of meditation, etc. for insomnia & stress relief ~
> do any of you practice it? (or yoga, breathing exercises, guided relaxation; similar stuff?)
> Is music part of this? I would really like to hear about it!


Yes, I was also encouraged to meditate to help manage my depression, anxiety and panic attacks and it's mostly transformed my life for the better. I practice mindfulness and there are a lot of very simple mindfulness exercises available online, go for it, it's incredibly positive. Remember though, there is no such thing as meditating wrong. You can't do it wrong, whatever happens while meditating is all part of the process so embrace it. I would not listen to music initially, just practice the stillness. Any questions please do not hesitate to ask and good luck.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes, classical yorkist, your experience is parallel to mine, and although I'm still a beginner I hope to make progress (notice that I didn't self-judge, and say that I'm no good at it yet!) The basics of mindfulness are that the past and future do not really exist as something you can control (since I'm a Christian, my approach to this is that God is not the "I was," nor the "I will be," but the great "I AM - RIGHT NOW!"), and that it is in the end futile to think that YOU can control anything except your own reactions to what the ego-mind presents to you to try to claim your attention. Strive to surrender judgment and control, and simply observe without passion or involvement. I have tried to save the world through mental effort. It nearly killed me and made no difference in the end.


----------



## BlackDahlia (Aug 12, 2013)

_Disclaimer: I'm not promoting any artist or faith... just saying what I do so that maybe it will inspire someone to find something the same, but different.

_I do for a half-hour every night, before my night snack and then bed.

I started with sitting in a dark room, with eyes closed, and tried to completely relax.

I nearly gave up after a few nights of this... then tried listening to music while meditating. The familiarity of the songs and words distracted me from "letting my mind go". So, then I tried something else. Robert Fripp's Soundscape CD "A Blessing Of Tears" was totally random and wordless (and quiet), so it was the perfect backdrop to meditate to.

I just sat in the dark, with the soundscape playing so quietly that I could just barely make it out and just opened my mind to any thoughts that would come. The very first time I knew I had found "my thing", but it took a couple nights for it to really work. Once I started reciting the Rosary during these sessions it wound up being better than sleep for my anxiety.

I now meditate to a couple Anonymous 4 chant and polyphony CD's, (1_000: A Mass For The End Of Time_ and _A Star In The East_ work best for me) as they are sung in latin without music... no words (that I can understand) to destract me, and recite the Rosary while doing so. I can recite the prayers without even thinking due to the repetitive nature of it, whilst being immersed in the soft waves of the chant faintly in the backround. Pure therapy.

Again, I'm faithful... not religious. I don't go to church but was raised Catholic. Instead of finding something totaly new and foreign to me, I just fell back on what I already knew.

This is the only treatment I use for my diagnosed Generalized Anxiety Disorder.

I hope some of this helps you find your "thing".


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Did any of you find that this helped your _physical_ health, too?


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

laurie said:


> Did any of you find that this helped your _physical_ health, too?


That depends on how you quantify it. In a way yes, my physical wellbeing was being affected by my anxiety attacks as well as my mental wellbeing so the fact that the meditation allowed me to manage my anxiety means my physical wellbeing improved. People don't appreciate the actual physical symptoms of a mental health disorder. Meditation has been an all round success for me and a positive force in all phases of my life.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

laurie said:


> Did any of you find that this helped your _physical_ health, too?


Yes, I've noticed improved circulation and increased energy and a feeling of being more relaxed and calm throughout the day. I still have my issues and it hasn't fixed everything in my life, but it has helped a lot and I've only been doing it daily for a little over a year now.

Different kinds of meditation have different effects. TM is the only kind of meditation that increases alpha waves in the frontal lobes and increases coherence across both hemispheres of the brain. There are positive effects from other types of meditation as well, here is an article I just found describing some of the differences between a few common different approaches to meditation:

http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2015/02/24/how-different-types-of-meditation-affect-the-brain/


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

laurie said:


> It has been recommended to me to try some kind of meditation, etc. for insomnia & stress relief ~
> do any of you practice it? (or yoga, breathing exercises, guided relaxation; similar stuff?)
> Is music part of this? I would really like to hear about it!


Yes I practice meditation. For silent meditation, assuming one is alone, then a timer might be useful - essentially to mark the end of the meditation. Rather than a physical timer I use an app on my iPod. I know there are lots of these sorts of apps and I have tried a few. However, I have stuck with the same one for years - "Meditate" by SimpleTouch. I looks nice, is easy to use and the sounds are authentic (bell, bowl, tingsha). (I don't think it's available on Android)


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

laurie said:


> It has been recommended to me to try some kind of meditation, etc. for insomnia & stress relief ~
> do any of you practice it? (or yoga, breathing exercises, guided relaxation; similar stuff?)
> Is music part of this? I would really like to hear about it!


Music is not a part of my meditation practice, but of course it can be; or for relaxation. For relaxation I sometimes like to have appropriate (i.e. non-intrusive) music on, usually through comfortable headphones. I am trying to create this "ambient" style of music, presently. I have uploaded some pieces to Soundcloud (as This Just As This) if anyone wishes to hear it, and can be downloaded. Comments are welcome. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I do yoga, meditation, not on daily basis, unfortunately.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I used to meditate until I had a bad experience with it. I completely lost my train of thought for about a full minute, unable to think or move. Don't know if that is desirable or not, but it was terrifying.

I exercise daily and avoid news and social media, does a lot for positive mindfulness.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Well that was exactly what should have happened if you wanted to EMPTY YOUR MIND. I use meditation to relax, only, i have tried ''emptying my drawers'' couple of times and was pretty terrified, especially in night time


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Flamme said:


> Well that was exactly what should have happened if you wanted to EMPTY YOUR MIND. I use meditation to relax, only, i have tried ''emptying my drawers'' couple of times and was pretty terrified, especially in night time


Well it was basically like my brain shut down and then rebooted. Not fun as it happened in public, on an airplane.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Walking is balancing. 10 km or more each day - should be good for sleep problems.


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

I've done vipassana meditation for years. It's breathing-based, where you pay attention to sensations, sounds, whatever else is around you, but always going back to the breath. The idea is to be completely aware as you're meditating (so the opposite of shutting off). If thoughts pop up, you acknowledge them, and then release them by focusing again on the breath. It's a bit tricky, and your mind can wander, especially if you have a lot going on in your life, but guided meditation can help (there are probably videos on youtube that you can listen to to keep you focused on the breathing). Walking meditation is also useful if your mind wanders too much, since you have to pay close attention to how your foot rises and comes into contact with the ground, and it all matches up with the breath so you can stay focused on both.

There are courses you can sign up for, but I learned it by going to a retreat where the only payment was to bring them some rice or other things for the kitchen. Maybe looking for a retreat center or monastery in the area could help. The book Mindfulness in Plain English is a good intro to it as well.


----------



## Etherealz (Dec 19, 2017)

It would help me one way or another.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Well it was basically like my brain shut down and then rebooted. Not fun as it happened in public, on an airplane.


U meditated on a plane wow! Was it your intention for that to happen...Did you suggest your mind to ''shut out'' of your environment???
I meditated last night, in the dark, because i couldnt sleep...It helped a bit


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

famous for tranquillity . . . peace . . . meditation . . .






. . .
. . . 
. . .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Running and or exercise in general is suppose to be helpful for stress relief.

For insomnia I used this place: http://brainlifecenter.com/ Am sleeping normally again.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I do not practice meditation--too busy thinking about things and doing things, plus I do not experience a benefit from emptying my mind--I like it full. Meditation is just fine for those who feel they benefit from it--who can oppose that? But for me, I appreciate contemplation rather than meditation, if that makes sense--I like to think about something, rather than nothing.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't do that sitting in the sunrise in lotus position stuff, but performing classical music from memory is a deep meditation

I can't speak or even process what you are saying while I'm playing. Its like the speech center gets shutdown and the staff gets sent over to the music side of the shop. I have to stop playing entirely and take a second before I can respond verbally, that's how deep a meditation it is

I do practice Qijong, and have for almost 20 years. That stuff works. Even in my 50s, I am still agile and flexible. the breathing and motions in Qijong are related to yoga in that they all came from the same tradition

I'm just not a hippy, so I don't dig yoga as it is practiced in western society.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> I do not practice meditation--too busy thinking about things and doing things, plus I do not experience a benefit from emptying my mind--I like it full. Meditation is just fine for those who feel they benefit from it--who can oppose that? But for me, I appreciate contemplation rather than meditation, if that makes sense--I like to think about something, rather than nothing.


Is meditation about emptying the mind?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

All of humanity's problems stem from man's inability to sit quietly in a room alone.


― Blaise Pascal


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I do not practice meditation--too busy thinking about things and doing things, plus I do not experience a benefit from emptying my mind--I like it full. Meditation is just fine for those who feel they benefit from it--who can oppose that? But for me, I appreciate contemplation rather than meditation, if that makes sense-*-I like to think about something, rather than nothing.*


For many who meditate, this last part should actually say "I like to think about something, rather than not think." The "not think" being to experience the moment, be present, a witness in/to creation. Getting out of the frontal lobe on a regular basis does have its rewards.


----------



## Beet131 (Mar 24, 2018)

Like tdc, I also practice Transcendental Meditation. Learning TM was the very best thing that I ever did for myself as a young man. Now, 46 years later I still meditate twice a day for 20 minutes in the morning and 20 minutes in the afternoon. Transcending thought is the goal because during meditation the gap between thoughts is simply unbounded awareness, pure consciousness. This field of pure consciousness accessed while transcending provides a life-supporting, healing energy. Once I started to meditate my life changed virtually overnight. Everything improved for me, my health, the way I felt emotionally, clarity of thought, my sense of worth, my direction in life, happiness and fulfillment.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Flamme said:


> U meditated on a plane wow! Was it your intention for that to happen...Did you suggest your mind to ''shut out'' of your environment???
> I meditated last night, in the dark, because i couldnt sleep...It helped a bit


Looking back on this, I figure I had a seizure. No meditation for me...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2018)

It's quite useful to have a timer to "bookend" a meditation period and there is (of course!) plenty of apps out there to do this with. My current one seems to be giving up the ghost so I've just downloaded another. A lot of the apps seem to offer all the bells (ha ha) and whistles, but for just a timer, I've found a nice simple one that does what it says on the tin (and includes an introduction). Just thought I'd post it here: it's called Meditation Time.
For the bells and whistles all singing guided meditations etc etc Insight Timer seems good on first scan.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

laurie said:


> It has been recommended to me to try some kind of meditation, etc. for insomnia & stress relief ~
> do any of you practice it? (or yoga, breathing exercises, guided relaxation; similar stuff?)
> Is music part of this? I would really like to hear about it!


I do none of this for any reason. I am not even that good with prayer, though to try to pray daily. I had insomnia problems for a year or so off and on and the Brain Life Center treatments seem to have helped a lot. But there may be other factors, such as certain stresses no longer in my life. Not sure. I like to have some interesting thing to think about when I go to bed and will cogitate on it (a form of meditation?) until I drift to sleep.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

dogen said:


> Is meditation about emptying the mind?


Mine is already empty but I do watch the Ladies Yoga classes every Monday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

Is this sort of thing beneficial to those of us who are not stressed, anxious or have busy schedules?

And for such people will it offer any advantage over a solitary walk or focussing on a piece of classical music?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tulse said:


> Is this sort of thing beneficial to those of us who are not stressed, anxious or have busy schedules?
> 
> And for such people will it offer any advantage over a solitary walk or focussing on a piece of classical music?


A walk in the countryside is probably the best therapy, both mental and physical.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> A walk in the countryside is probably the best therapy, both mental and physical.


That works for me. When not exploring further afield I walk the trails on a local mountain more or less daily. Around the full moon I sometimes do it at night. On steep terrain one becomes very conscious of ones breathing and wholly absorbed in bodily movement.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Is this sort of thing beneficial to those of us who are not stressed, anxious or have busy schedules?
> 
> And for such people will it offer any advantage over a solitary walk or focussing on a piece of classical music?


Possibly not. Possibly.

There's various kinds of meditation, different approaches and such. In the UK at least it seems to have entered the mainstream of people's awareness of late because "mindfulness" has, I think, been brought in to the NHS, as a means of combating stress, anxiety and busy busy lives. There's no drugs, no great financial costs and there is scientific evidence as to its efficacy. But, as you suggest "meditation" on a solitary walk or listening to music may be as beneficial. (For me, my distance running is a meditation  )


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

dogen said:


> Possibly not. Possibly.
> 
> There's various kinds of meditation, different approaches and such. In the UK at least it seems to have entered the mainstream of people's awareness of late because "mindfulness" has, I think, been brought in to the NHS, as a means of combating stress, anxiety and busy busy lives. There's no drugs, no great financial costs and there is scientific evidence as to its efficacy. But, as you suggest "meditation" on a solitary walk or listening to music may be as beneficial.


I like the idea of mindfulness and ordered a book on it - which has sat unread on my shelf for months. I am easily bored, and troubled thoughts are hard to banish from my mind, but I'm supposing that control of thoughts and ability to switch off can be taught? (Maybe I should read the book.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> I like the idea of mindfulness and ordered a book on it - which has sat unread on my shelf for months. I am easily bored, and troubled thoughts are hard to banish from my mind, but I'm supposing that control of thoughts and ability to switch off can be taught? (Maybe I should read the book.)


Well, yes...assuming it's a good book. See what you make of the author's "credentials." Have they been practising it for years or is it just their sequel to The Power of Crystals? 
Jon Kabat-Zinn is an American professor emeritus of medicine and is the real deal (I think it was him that came over to advise the NHS before it was "launched" in the UK). If a book doesn't seem like the best approach, he has stuff available through other (sound) media (eg Audible). This is probably better IMO as he provides spoken guided meditations. So you get the theoretical and the practical together. 
Maybe I'm being pedantic over words, but I'm not sure it's about banishing, thought control or "switching off." But whatever it is about, some people do find meditation beneficial.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

One major difference between meditation and mindfulness is that you can use mindfulness in almost every situation including driving. (I'm not suggesting one is better than the other -they have complimentary benefits.) One simple example of the use of mindfulness (and it gets deeper than this) is figuratively taking upsetting thoughts out of your mind and objectively looking at them without emotion. 

For instance, during an otherwise stressful day, a dingbat is honking at you in traffic. You can get angry inside and want to punch the guy out with all the associated unhealthy adrenaline and cortisol surge that goes with it. Or you can take the angry thoughts out and 'look' at them from afar asking yourself why they are upsetting you. It can be very effective.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

dogen said:


> Well, yes...assuming it's a good book. See what you make of the author's "credentials." Have they been practising it for years or is it just their sequel to The Power of Crystals?
> Jon Kabat-Zinn is an American professor emeritus of medicine and is the real deal (I think it was him that came over to advise the NHS before it was "launched" in the UK). If a book doesn't seem like the best approach, he has stuff available through other (sound) media (eg Audible). This is probably better IMO as he provides spoken guided meditations. So you get the theoretical and the practical together.
> Maybe I'm being pedantic over words, but I'm not sure it's about banishing, thought control or "switching off." But whatever it is about, some people do find meditation beneficial.


Whenever I've been to yoga classes, they seem to involve clearing the mind and concentrating on the now or breathing. That to me means 'switching off' - i.e. not letting intrusive thoughts disturb you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2018)

Fair enough.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2018)

There are a few good candidates for mindfulness techniques here on TC it would appear.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

At the risk of sounding truly mad, I'll tell you what often helps me to calm down and get my mind back in order:

I put on a familiar piece of solo piano music and try to listen to the pedalling.

I don't mean the creaking of the pedals themselves, though that is sometimes audible. I mean trying to pick up when the sustain pedal is holding a note, when the dampers are rising and falling and so on. Yes, it's a bit weird, but it takes such concentration that it focusses the mind away from the many irritants and preoccupations of life. 

A long walk among trees helps, too.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I've enjoyed reading all your replies. Let me get up on my soapbox and attest to the wonderful results that come from the daily practice of meditation. I've been meditating every day for about 30 years and, these days because I have more time, haven't missed a morning or evening session in a while. Here are a couple of sayings that inspired me to keep practicing:

Lord Buddha once said, _*"The profit of the holy life, O monks, lies not in gains and favors and honor, nor in the fulfillment of concentration, nor in knowledge and vision; but just this, O monks: the sure, unshakable deliverance of the mind. That is the aim of this holy life. That is its heart. That is its goal."*_

Arjuna : *"But the mind is very fickle O Krishna, turbulent, strong and obstinate. I think it is as impossible to control the mind as it is to control the mighty winds."*
Krishna: *" Undoubtedly, O Arjuna, it is very difficult to control the ever moving mind. However, O son of Kunti, through sincere practice and dispassionate detachment, it can be achieved."*

*"Solve all your problems through meditation. Exchange unprofitable religious speculations for actual God-contact. Clear your mind of dogmatic theological debris; let in the fresh, healing waters of direct perception. Attune yourself to the active inner Guidance; the Divine Voice has the answer to every dilemma of life. Though man's ingenuity for getting himself into trouble appears to be endless, the Infinite Succor is no less resourceful."*


----------



## rodrigaj (Dec 11, 2016)

I meditate with music. I actively listen to the music with a meditation mask eyes open.

I listen to the "story" the composer/interpreter is telling. The passage into the meditative state, when the "ping-pong" inner thoughts of the brain slow down or stop altogether is a haven. Sometimes it takes a while, sometimes I actually go into a translucent sleep state.

It is my personal retreat. I have tried yoga, and meditation with breath control, but find my music meditation to be the most beneficial and easiest for me. I have been practicing this form of meditation for 6 years, every day.


----------



## nenopro (Jan 26, 2019)

I've been meditating for several years now, 20 minutes per day. I rarely have missed a day.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I do I am not sure if there is a difference between real prayer and meditation both are deep self reflection when done properly. I think it is needed for a healthy mind.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I have been reading that Orthodox Christians fast on Wednesday and Friday so I may try this. Not officially Orthodox myself but would be of interest to see if it has stated effects.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Zofia said:


> I have been reading that Orthodox Christians fast on Wednesday and Friday so I may try this. Not officially Orthodox myself but would be of interest to see if it has stated effects.


just be careful about anorexia


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Jacck said:


> just be careful about anorexia


As far as I know you are permitted to eat just restricted no meat etc. Would like to go vegan all times but it is very bad for my weight.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Zofia said:


> ...Would like to go vegan all times but it is very bad for my weight.


I don't understand the correlation. I've been a vegetarian (eat yogurt, honey, cheese) for 40 years. The largest terrestrial mammals on Earth are vegetarians. If you wanted to pursue your "Would like to go vegan", *it is possible*.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Joe B said:


> I don't understand the correlation. I've been a vegetarian (eat yogurt, honey, cheese) for 40 years. The largest terrestrial mammals on Earth are vegetarians. If you wanted to pursue your "Would like to go vegan", *it is possible*.


I know it is possible but I have tried twice and second time under supervision of the dietitian. I lose a lot of weight very quickly no matter what I eat. I strugle to stay above 40kg just now and thats eating meat and dairy. I was not disrespecting the vegan/vegetarian diet in anyway just that it is difficult for me.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Zofia said:


> I know it is possible but I have tried twice and second time under supervision of the dietitian. I lose a lot of weight very quickly no matter what I eat. I strugle to stay above 40kg just now and thats eating meat and dairy. I was not disrespecting the vegan/vegetarian diet in anyway just that it is difficult for me.


I didn't think you were disrespecting anything. Please ignore my post. It was not intended to make you feel bad.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Joe B said:


> I didn't think you were disrespecting anything. Please ignore my post. It was not intended to make you feel bad.


Oh it's fine Joe I was not upset in anyway I just see a lot of people mock vegetarians/vegan online and it annoys me. I did not want you to think I was putting your choice of diet/lifestyle down. I have much respect for anyone who can commit to the diet.

You are always most kind to me Joe I would not think your intentions were to be upsetting in anyway. You'd also get a get out of jail for free card for the kitty avatar and japanese cinema appreciation.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Zofia said:


> ...You'd also get a get out of jail for free card for the kitty avatar and japanese cinema appreciation.


The "kitty" avatar is the main character in my first picture book.
Japanese cinema, primarily films of feudal Japan, for that matter anything about feudal Japan, has always been of interest to me. I think I may have been a sword polisher in a previous life.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Joe B said:


> The "kitty" avatar is the main character in my first picture book.
> Japanese cinema, primarily films of feudal Japan, for that matter anything about feudal Japan, has always been of interest to me. I think I may have been a sword polisher in a previous life.


Oh that's right I remember you mentioned this before! It's so great the people you meet here such interesting things you learn.

Ah perhaps we knew each other I was a shrine maiden by day shinobi by night.

Please look at my gamer thread you were part of the inspiration to post. I love Japanese cinema not just fudel but it is my favourite setting (excluding anime).

I am so sleepy but you have put me into the mood to watch Rashomon...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Zofia said:


> .....I am so sleepy but you have put me into the mood to watch Rashomon...


No way you'll make it through the whole movie if you're tired. One blink and you've missed what's been said (unless your Japanese is really good).


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Joe B said:


> No way you'll make it through the whole movie if you're tired. One blink and you've missed what's been said (unless your Japanese is really good).


I know! Sadly it will need to wait I'm still off school for family reasons so I have time. I've seen it so much times though. I had a Japanese au pair for 5 years so my Japanese is not bad I do not need subs for most things.

Her name was Yui and we are still in touch she is married to a German man now they live just outside of Dresden. Her child is name Sophie after me.


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

I only practice Voodoo


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Zofia said:


> I have been reading that Orthodox Christians fast on Wednesday and Friday so I may try this. Not officially Orthodox myself but would be of interest to see if it has stated effects.


I read somewhere that in Buddhism when you fast you nourish your crown chakra. However, the other information going around is that white coloured foods are also food for crown chakra. Anyway, fasting has well documented health benefits, of course without overdoing it, like perhaps one day per week. I myself do it if I had rich food and meats a day before or after some decadent foodie weekend. Usually there are days when my body feels sort of full and it's easy to fast, basically that's what I feel I want to do.

I didn't know about Orthodox Christians fasting this way. Interesting why Wednesdays and Fridays, and for how long. Shall investigate I suppose.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Marinera said:


> I read somewhere that in Buddhism when you fast you nourish your crown chakra. However, the other information going around is that white coloured foods are also food for crown chakra. Anyway, fasting has well documented health benefits, of course without overdoing it, like perhaps one day per week. I myself do it if I had rich food and meats a day before or after some decadent foodie weekend. Usually there are days when my body feels sort of full and it's easy to fast, basically that's what I feel I want to do.
> 
> I didn't know about Orthodox Christians fasting this way. Interesting why Wednesdays and Fridays, and for how long. Shall investigate I suppose.


I Google for you this is not the book I read but it is English so I hope it helps.









I agree I am also how they say a "Foodie" I find it easy not to eat after bread and cheese or pizza. I feel nourishment for days after a good homecooked pizza with my favourite toppings ham and apple.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
Thank you! 

It looks like they eliminate heavy and fat foods of animal origin, but you can eat vegetables and fruits, perhaps grains and even drink beer


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Marinera said:


> ^
> Thank you!
> 
> It looks like they eliminate heavy and fat foods of animal origin, but you can eat vegetables and fruits, perhaps grains and even drink beer


From what I understand it is light eating nine depending on age and health. Elderly, sick and pregnant are excused entirely.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Regarding food combining there's an interesting article and it has a table which foods go together and which do not. It's just something that I've recently read

https://www.collective-evolution.co...ps-prevent-bloating-stomach-pain-indigestion/


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

If its deep fried, is it still food?


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have severe insomnia. I'm not sure what causes it but whatever it is I was born with it. I was thinking earlier tonight I might try Anonymous 4, and there is another CD that for some reason really relaxes me. It's 'Bach: Lute Works, Vol. 1. Performed by Paul O'Dette.

All lute music doesn't do it but for some reason that particular CD does.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Marinera said:


> Regarding food combining there's an interesting article and it has a table which foods go together and which do not. It's just something that I've recently read
> 
> https://www.collective-evolution.co...ps-prevent-bloating-stomach-pain-indigestion/


As I've gotten older, it has become necessary to respect my "enzymatic limitations." Great graphic at the bottom of that web page.


----------

